# What do you love?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Above and beyond all, I love nature. I love mountains, blue skies, stars in the sky and ANIMALS. Almost all animals, especially sweet white fluffy dogs, of course, but all animals...even snakes. Not mosquitoes, fleas or ticks. I love art, music, dance and beauty in every form it takes. Humans? I love the ones I know and hold close to my heart, even if they are terribly imperfect. But some of them fall into the category of mosquitoes, fleas and ticks. 

I love the warmth of sun. I love flowers. I love birds. I love God for giving us mountains, skies, animals, flowers, bees and the ability to love.

What do you love?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Fun question, Sylvie  I would say I'm much like you re: feelings toward animals and people. I'm definitely much more of an animal person than a people person. But I love my family, close friends, and nearly all children I meet. I also love music of many genres, a well-made mocha, country and desert landscapes, Thai food, watching Family Feud and movies at home, road trips, and Xanax :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Fun question, Sylvie  I would say I'm much like you re: feelings toward animals and people. I'm definitely much more of an animal person than a people person. But I love my family, close friends, and nearly all children I meet. I also love music of many genres, a well-made mocha, country and desert landscapes, Thai food, watching Family Feud and movies at home, road trips, and Xanax :HistericalSmiley:


Oh yes, while I do not respect most drugs, perhaps especially psychotropic drugs, a Xanax when you need it is...a life saver.

And Thai food. I rarely get food cravings, but when I do, it is for Pad Thai. Really good Pad Thai. No ketchup, tamarind. Yum....happiness in a bowl.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Pad Thai is my fave too


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love much of the same as you.... nature in general ( but snakes/mice.. not so much! LOL ) 
Yesterday, the twerps and I spent most of the day outside on the patio... no work..just absorbing the lovely day with a book and my 'babies" . Unfortunately my hubby can't take the heat, so he was inside with the AC.
I ESPECIALLY love and truly one of my favorite things is sitting outside on summer evenings. It always takes me back to my younger days when we had no AC and everyone sat out on their 'stoops' or porches till bedtime. Neighbors would take a stroll and maybe stop in for a cool drink and visit for a bit then go on their way.... or we'd be the 'walkers and the 'visitors'. But even if just us... we had this lovely 'bonding time'. We kids would try to catch 'fireflies/lightningbugs" put in a jar and watch for a bit then release and watch them fly off. It was such a peaceful and contented time! I still sit out till dusk often.. but rather lonely... I miss not having someone to chat the evening away with out there. 
Oh and love having my coffee out there in the very early AM... so peaceful and birds singing.. it truly gives such a feeling of contentment.

I used to do a lot of 'crafty' stuff... I'd buy all kinds of kits to try everything from creating stained glass artwork, to molds, to glass painting , to knitting and sewing. Several years ago when life just got too busy and I didn't have the time I donated boxes and boxes of all sort of craft supplies to the local Senior Citizens Group. Maybe someday I'll get back into it who knows. I have been doing some sewing and find it a lot of fun.

Oh and I do love reading! ... 

There's , I'm sure many more things I'd think of but these popped immediately to my head so they must be my 'favorites" 



I do love gardening ( though my body won't let me do what I used to! :angry and love the Spring and watching flowers and greenery come back to life after a barren winter. 

I'll soon be watching the darlin little hummingbirds coming to feed at my Rose of Sharon outside my kitchen window. 

I like some of almost all types of music... I used to love to dance!! really loved it! unfortunately we don't get to do that much anymore either.. hmmm I'm starting to think gettin old stinks! LOL 

I love watching cute animal clips on you tube.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I love much of the same as you.... nature in general ( but snakes/mice.. not so much! LOL )
> Yesterday, the twerps and I spent most of the day outside on the patio... no work..just absorbing the lovely day with a book and my 'babies" . Unfortunately my hubby can't take the heat, so he was inside with the AC.
> I ESPECIALLY love and truly one of my favorite things is sitting outside on summer evenings. It always takes me back to my younger days when we had no AC and everyone sat out on their 'stoops' or porches till bedtime. Neighbors would take a stroll and maybe stop in for a cool drink and visit for a bit then go on their way.... or we'd be the 'walkers and the 'visitors'. But even if just us... we had this lovely 'bonding time'. We kids would try to catch 'fireflies/lightningbugs" put in a jar and watch for a bit then release and watch them fly off. It was such a peaceful and contented time! I still sit out till dusk often.. but rather lonely... I miss not having someone to chat the evening away with out there.
> Oh and love having my coffee out there in the very early AM... so peaceful and birds singing.. it truly gives such a feeling of contentment.
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly with everything you said. I hope that some day we may have the opportunity to meet. All the same, I think we agree on many things.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I love the same things as you love Sylvia. I'm a huge nature lover too. I would add spiders and wasps to the things I don't like. 

I love kittens, puppies, kitty purrs, horse nuzzles, Karli snuggles, and walking with Sadie our Golden Retriever.

I love strong coffee, hot tea, iced tea, hot chocolate, anything CHOCOLATE for that matter, and bourbon candy. I love making candy and baking desserts. I love the aroma drifting through the house while I'm making candy and baking.

I love almost all genres of music but especially enjoy smooth jazz. I love watching family and friends do karaoke.

I love my husband and love walking hand-in-hand on the beach with him. I love that he loves animals too. I love him because he is a really nice guy. Doesn't hurt that he is handsome as well.

I love living in Central Kentucky where we have four distinct seasons. I love meteorology and trying to figure out exactly what the weather is going to bring today, tomorrow, and the next season. I love that my neighborhood is mostly horse farms. 

I love sunrises and sunsets. I love the earthy smell of freshly turned earth for the vegetable garden in the Spring. I love the smell of the grass when it's mowed the first time in the Spring and there is the smell of wild onions in the mix. I love the musky smell of decaying leaves in the Fall. I love walking our Golden Retriever at night after a freshly fallen snow. I love that the snow is glistening, that the world is so quiet, and the only sounds I hear are us walking in the snow. 

I love flowers, flower gardening, and trees. I love spending time at garden centers and nurseries. I love the fragrance of hyacinths, lilacs, day lilies, roses, Sweet Bay Magnolias, and evergreen trees. I love song birds, and watching backyard birds at my feeders.

I love antiquing and finding vintage/antique teacups for my collection. I love finding cheap finds at antique and collectibles malls that I can use for decorating our home.

I love living in the country, and I love shopping in big cities. I love the color pink and I love sparkly, glittery things.

I love massages and Sunday afternoon naps. I love to paint with water colors or read after my Sunday afternoon naps. I love fuzzy slipper socks and Sleep Sense pajamas with dogs on the fabric. I love curling up and reading under micro plush comforters and throws in the Winter.

I LOVE my family. They are such good, moral people and most of them are in ministry of some sort. Both the maternal and paternal side. Even in-laws. I love that they taught me a love for God and a love for theology. I love Christmas and love to decorate over the top and have Christmas and New Year's parties.

I love to laugh. I love hearing children's laughter. I love my young friends, my middle-age friends, and my old friends. I love my friends who are different races and nationalities. I love my three close friends who are outrageously funny. I love my Goddaughter. I love that I have a niece who is my namesake and that she is beautiful, intelligent, and so much like me personality-wise that it is uncanny. Although I am 1000% straight, I love my lesbian and gay friends. I love my godly friends and I love my atheist friends.

I love that I live in the USA. I love that I live amongst the BIG BLUE NATION, also known as the University of Kentucky Wildcats and fans. Pre-season, it's looking like we will have another really good basketball season, and believe it or not, possibly a good football season. :w00t: I LOVE watching our sports teams when we have good seasons. GOOOOO CATS!!!!!!




JOY


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good thread Sylvia. :thumbsup:

I love animals (my kids especially:wub, warm sun on my face, Doo-*** music, a glass of wine, taking pictures, laughing with good friends, a beautiful white sandy beach with a warm ocean with smaller waves to swim in, entertaining friends....traveling to visit with friends...

Oh my - I just realized that I love my life!!!!! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a few of my favorite things:
I love people who are not arrogant.
I love second chances in life.
I love to laugh & especially a really hearty, honest belly laugh!
I love cooking w/fresh herbs.
I love eating!
I love candles & fireplaces.
I love my goose down duvets.
I love the ocean and mountains.
I love coming home from a long trip away.
I love ice tea & wild lingonberries.
I love my very, very old garlic press.
I love the Provence.
and Sylie, I love you!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Above all else, I love my family... including my fur-babies. I love my friends, too. 

And I recently realized just how much I love teaching. I was laid off from my job in 2010 and was out of work for 2 years (I subbed a little, thankfully.) I was hired last year as a special education teacher, working one-to-one with students teaching reading. It was a very rewarding year and I enjoyed it, but I missed being in the classroom. Well, on Tuesday, I was hired as a 3rd grade teacher for the fall. :chili::chili: I went into my classroom and got my books to start thinking about great lessons for these little people and I am sooooo excited. Loving the summer, too (although I would love it to be a little less humid... phew!). And I also agree with everyone else who loves nature and animals and living in the USA. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

On the top of my list, my husband, Zach and Boo. Of course, my husband thinks he is in third place behind Boo and Zach hahaha. All of things, just add to our appreciation of life.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I LOVE MY BABY PEARLAN! :wub:

Also: good friends, art, ( I am an artist but have not done a painting in a long time, will start again), good strong coffee, spicy food, swimming pools, horses. I love quality time well spent. I also like having God in my life.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love blue skies with fluffy white clouds. I love to see images in the clouds ... like puppy dogs, angels, and teddy bears. 

I love beautiful rainbows after a storm. I especially love seeing a gorgeous rainbow span over the ocean, while on a cruise. 

I love a moonlit night on a cruise.

I love the sound of gently falling rain on the roof top. 

I love a big orange colored harvest moon.

I love pink and coral Gerber Daisies. I love pink carnations and roses. I love baby's breath ... the floral kind, and that of a real baby. 

I love pink. I love coral. I love turquoise. I love lighter shades of blues. I love fuschia. I love many colors. 

I love being on a ship, at the very top, where it is quiet, and with only the sounds of the ocean waves ... all alone with my husband, looking at a million stars ... as they sparkle like diamonds in the sky. 

I love music ... almost all kinds, except hard rock. I cannot imagine not being able to hear the sounds of a symphony orchestra.

I love romantic and also funny movies. And, stories that are meant to make us think ... life lessons.

I love my i-Pad, Pro Mac and i-Phone! 

I love love letters ... I especially love the one my husband gave me on our twentieth wedding anniversay. And, I love sentimental cards. 

I love autumn with the brillant colors of orange, red, and yellow leaves. I love trees ... especially maples, oaks, and pines. 

I love beautiful paintings.

I love watching dancers of all kinds. And, I love and find flashmob dancing, fun, entertaining, and uplifting.

I love a warm fireplace.

I love Spring with it's gorgeous blossoming flowers and cheery blossom trees.

I love watching snowflakes in the moonlight ... falling silently to the ground.

I love Christmas lights ... the colorful ones. And, all blue Christmas lights, too.

I love hot chocolate and Baskin Robbins peppermint ice cream ... holiday favorites. I love Lindt hazelnut mousse chocolate bars. I love a great pizza. I love Starbucks and I happen to also love Mc'Donald's Caramel Frappe! I love toasted marshmallows. However ... all of these are far and in-between indulgences ... because I love losing weight right now.

I love my granddaughter, Ashley Marie. I love Felix. I love my Snowball. 

I love the scents of coffee brewing, crisp fall days, clean sheets, and my perfume ... just to name a few.

I love the feel of soft cotton sheets and blankets. I love the silky soft feel of Snowball.

I love my friends ... the friends who are truly friends, there through the good times and bad. I love friends who continue to love me for who I am ... faults and all.

I love laughter and happy tears.

I love puppy doggie kisses ... and the unconditional love from my Snowball. 

I love writing things that I love. I love it because it reminds me that there are a lot of wonderful things in life to love. And, I love Sylvia for starting this thread.

Darling Sylvia ... I love you. And, I love, love the beautiful pink roses you sent me today. Thank you so much ... for the wonderful birthday surprise.:wub::smootch::heart:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

vjw said:


> I think I love the same things as you love Sylvia. I'm a huge nature lover too. I would add spiders and wasps to the things I don't like.
> 
> I love kittens, puppies, kitty purrs, horse nuzzles, Karli snuggles, and walking with Sadie our Golden Retriever.
> 
> ...


This could be me writing this, our likes are very similar!! One exception... The last paragraph .We're Buckeye Fans!!! Go Bucks!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I love nature, that is why it is hard for me to live in Brooklyn, all asphalt and so little of real nature. I love sunny and warm weather, in cold I am so sleepy. I love all animals but don't insects , can watch on butterfly but remember where it came from lol I love water, love babies under age of 1


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> This could be me writing this, our likes are very similar!! One exception... The last paragraph .We're Buckeye Fans!!! Go Bucks!!


Yes, me too, Joy ... many of the same loves.

I forgot to mention I love sunrises and sparkly glittery things, too! So many things to love.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love my fluffs!!!!

I enjoy music, art, books, history.

I crave Mexican Food and Pasta.

But I love my fluffs!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I love my fluffs!!!!
> 
> I enjoy music, art, books, history.
> 
> ...


Oh, I LOVE Mexican food, too! The best I've ever enjoyed was in Tucson.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

In no particular order....

I love my kids, the smell of my youngest son's freshly shampooed hair, the freckles on my older son's cheeks, my dogs...especially Bella, sushi, an icy cold Coke, books, books, books, ice cream, salad, standing in the winner's circle having my photo taken with one of our horses, the backside of any racetrack, Big Sur Carmel and Pebble Beach = HOME, Hawaii, my fellow Islanders for their sense of culture and family, IZ LIVES, laying by the pool, the beach anywhere, baking treats for my family, the smell of freshly cut alfalfa, the sound of horses munching on their hay, late nights sitting around the barn just enjoying the fresh air and the company of my equine friends....


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My son was reading my post and he pointed out that I neglected to mention that I LOVE TURQUOISE everything. Lol. It's true.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Big Sur. My favorite place on the planet. Carmel is nice, too. Big Sur is heaven on earth.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Carmel and Pebble Beach = snobby. I lived in Carmel for 13 years.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Carmel and Pebble Beach = snobby. I lived in Carmel for 13 years.


Yeah, Healdsburg can be snobby too. I am such a snob that I snob snobs.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:They are just scared little people, we are all a little bit scared, we just show it in different ways.

If you look at Carmel, without human additions...it is a diamond of nature.

You know what I am talking about, but others may not understand HOW MUCH WE LOVE CALIFORNIA. I have complained, but I love CALIFORNIA.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Haha, absolutely Sylvie


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Carmel and Pebble Beach = snobby. I lived in Carmel for 13 years.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh, I am sorry you feel that way, Elisabeth. Born, raised and lived in the area for 32 years before moving to NM. There is not a thing I don't love about Carmel and the surrounding area. First and foremost, the environment/scenery but also some of the best, most generous, kindest and most talented people I know are from my Carmel days. Sadly, now here in am in southeastern NM in the ugly old oil patch surrounded by a plethora of people with little education and few experiences outside of this area and I am sorry to say but new "oil money" has created some of the most catty snobs I have ever met. And IMO there is nothing worse than a snob who gave birth at age 15, never graduated high school and has been no farther than Texas. But I have also met many great people here too. Snobs are everywhere I have realized.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, Hope. I was a kid, so I had no choice living there, but I always wanted to move. But I love where I am now  

Yeah, nouveau riche are the worst. I knew a lot of those people when I lived in Calabasas, CA.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My first love is the Lord, my family, my Matilda and Miss Bow, I love watching a small child experience taking their first steps, words and laughs. I love soft Christian music, time by myself to spend in prayer.
I love people I meet, hearing their life story, laughing with them and crying with them, taking in their advise from time to time, and just enjoying every moment spent with them
As I have grown older I love more, a kind word, a big ol hug and kiss always melts my heart
I love spoiled maltese, through the years I have met some wonderful people here, many have moved on in their lives, I often wonder about them and pray for them from time to time, what a joy this forum has been to me , so many of you have blessed my life with your hearts and love.
Love is easy to give when you have a heart that is thankful


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I love the sound of the ocean waves.
I love the sound of my husbands laughter.
I love watching the sun come up.
I love people who protect animals.
I love to watch Bella do her zoomies.
I love the "givers" of this world.
I love beautiful memories of people and pets that have moved on to the next world.
I love to rest on crisp white bedding and read a good book.
I love the sounds of birds chirping outside.
I love being creative.
I love being a free spirit. 
I love finding seashells on the beach and spotting a dolphin out at sea.
I love knowing that I am saved.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi mawmeme, me wants to says wat i wuvs too! :chili:
i wuv my mommy fiwst of all wif all my heawt! i wuv my yellow ball cuz dis fun. i wuv my bwodews da canawies cuz deys sing pwetty! i wuvs my homade dinnews! i wuv to wakes up mommy wif tons of kissies! i wuv all da nice awnties an babies on sm. i wuv my bffs! wat does my goot fwend Meme wuv??
huggis,:wub:
Pearlan


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> This could be me writing this, our likes are very similar!! One exception... The last paragraph .We're Buckeye Fans!!! Go Bucks!!


We both enjoy our college sports.  I don't know much about your football team but I do follow your basketball team's scores. (UK has been so terrible at football for so long I've lost a little interest in college football.) Losing Deshaun Thomas to the Spurs may hurt Ohio State basketball a little this upcoming season but you should still have a great team.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I love when I talk to Mia her tail wiggles so hard...makes me smile everytime...*


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I love my Creator
I love going to my church and Bible studies
I love the peace God gives me
I love reading a good book
I love my family
I love my nanny (she's like my second mom)
I love Kelly 
I love traveling
Like many of you, I love all animals *except* for bugs 
I love rainy days snuggled up in my bed with Kelly:heart:
I love going to the movies with my nanny and eating a whole bunch of junk food
I love giving presents to people
I love the tropical landscapes in Panama
I love driving fast in the highway with music blasting 
I love my two home countries
I love having parents from two entirely different cultures 
I love listening to my father's childhood memories
I love meeting a baby niece or nephew for the first time!! :wub:
I love knowing I'm safe because God is with me
I love learning new things that make me a better person


----------



## triplecminis (May 15, 2013)

My loves

God first and foremost
My family
My babies (Maltese)
My home
My new Mercedes Benz slk 350
My suburban diamond edition limited
My jewelry collection 
My shoe and purse collection 
My pool and jacuzzi
My friends
My life in a nutshell









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I love people who are not arrogant


Me too :thumbsup: Also, people who are not materialistic.


----------



## triplecminis (May 15, 2013)

I forgot my great friends that are doctors that take special care of me!!!! My nasal surgery was a success now allergy testing and shots 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

